# Biscuit Cobbler?



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a lot of leftover biscuits. Grannie used to make cobbler out of them. Is it just sugar & butter added in layers with the fruit & biscuits? Fruit cooked first?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Biscuit cobblers as I'd make them are not made from left over biscuits...just from a raw dough that had been slightly sweetened....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Ditto, as per suzyhomemaker. Biscuit shortcake is a made for purpose sweetened biscuit. Actually, that biscuit shortcake is the real deal. That's what strawberry shortcake is supposed to be made of.

However, I think you could make a shortcake of sorts with leftover biscuits. I'd slice them, spread them with butter and sprinkle sugar, then give a quick zap in the microwave to melt the butter.

Then you bury them in fresh raw fruit and tons of whipped cream.

You could also add some custard or pudding and get a trifle, of sorts.

The fruit is fresh, uncooked, and might have sugar added, or might not, depending upon how sweet it is. Any type of berry, peaches, nectarines, apricots. I'm having trouble imagining a cobbler with plums or melon, but hey, give it a try if it sounds good to you.

You can also throw on a scoop of ice cream if it doesn't already have enough calories for you.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Wanda,


I make super quick fruit crumble using leftover biscuit, 
Mountain Mick's leftover biscuit fruit crumble (c) Mick Blake 1990
I blitz the biscuit in food processor and for each cup of crumble I add 1 heaped tblsp of butter and 1tblsp sugar and mix together, I then pack pre-cooked fruit (apple, peaches etc) in the bottom of the cobber or pie dish, now spread 25mm of biscuit mix over the top and sprinkle more sugar over the top and bake for 35 to 40 minutes in moderate oven and serve with clotted cream or ice-cream and enjoy, MM




wanda1950 said:


> Got a lot of leftover biscuits. Grannie used to make cobbler out of them. Is it just sugar & butter added in layers with the fruit & biscuits? Fruit cooked first?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

wanda1950 said:


> Got a lot of leftover biscuits. Grannie used to make cobbler out of them. Is it just sugar & butter added in layers with the fruit & biscuits? Fruit cooked first?


Could you be thinking of biscuit pudding? I've made this before and it's always a big hit with the kiddos
http://southernfood.about.com/od/breadpuddingrecipes/r/bl40320a.htm


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Like bread pudding I would imagine......


----------

